# Photoshop CS5 Install Problem



## alexfooty (Apr 24, 2007)

Downloaded trial version of Photoshop CS5 but when I try to install I get an error message after about 10% install. Following the links provided to investigate the problem more I get.....

_"cpsid_83570: Conflicting processes running while installing - Creative Suite 5
Click here to read the Knowledge Base article"_

The Knowledge base article then reads.....

_"One of the following errors was found in your log file:
•	Exit Code: 19;
•	Payload <AdobeCode> can not be installed due to dependent operation failure; 

Both errors indicate that conflicting processes were running during the installation, preventing a successful install. 
Solution
________________________________________
Close all running applications and re-install Creative Suite 5."_


I've tried reinstalling with firewall, antivirus etc turned off - but get same result.
Has anyone any idea what these conflicting processes are likely to be?

Many thanks


----------

